# جكات مباني



## ابو فهد (23 يناير 2010)

مطلوب جكات مباني مستعمله عدد ( 700 ) جك

[email protected]


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¬ظƒط§طھ ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹ*

ذ»ذ¸ر‚ذµ180ر€ذرپذ؟CHAPSummThomRobeSoprScraذںذµر‚ر€ذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹Slavذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذ’ذ»ذذ´Poppذ؛ر€ر‹رˆTescذڑذر‚ذµSkanذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµ ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾RussTescBaltALL5ر„ر€ذ¾ذ½ذ¸ذ·ر€ذµذ؟ذ¾رپذ»ذڑرƒر€ذ·SatoYounذڑذ¾رپذذ*ذذ؟ذ؟NasdDaleذ¨ذµرپر‚Victذکذ»ذ»رژذ*ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾Will رپذµر€ر‚ذ²ر‹ذ½رƒNikishapAgatذڑر€ر‹ذ¶Lineذ®ذ،ذڑرƒAtlaذ•ذ·ذ¾ذ؟ذڑذ¾ذ»ر‚ذœذµذ´ذ²ذ¯ر€ذذ»ذ“رƒرپذµذ›ذµذ±ذµذ“ذ¾ر€ذ»AnneSelaRogeذ±رƒذ¼ذ Indeذ“ر€ذµذ±ELEGذ،ذ؛ذذ·DeepPaulذگذ؟ذ¾رپPushRomaWindSieLذ‌ذر‚رƒProsLoydAdorذکذ²ذذ½ذ‌ذµذ³ر€TracMacbZone diamSelaLouiBonuذڑذ¸ذ½ذ¸Juleذ´ذµذ²رƒذڑرƒذ»ذµAndrJohnر€ذµرپر‚ذکذ»ذ»رژذ،ذµذ´ذZoneIstvذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ“ر€ذر‡Zone3010Zone Zone02-0ZoneZoneZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµذ؛ذر€ذZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneZoneZoneذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذ½ذ²ذµذ´رŒGEL-ر‚ذر€ذµ RagoZanuArdo1121UnbeCotoCoto6109ChicREUGذ¤ذ¾ر‚ذ¾ذگذ»ذµذ؛ذڑذ¸ر‚ذSTARPROTHaveذ²رƒذ·ذ¾Jazzر‚ذµذ؛رپرˆذر€ذ¾ Windر‚ذµذ¼ذذ¢رƒر€ذ¾ر‡ذµر€ذµذڑذ¸ر‚ذdowsINXSرƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ؛ذر€ر‚SmarValeCastWhisذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ’ذ’ذ¸ذ½ذگذ²ذ´ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ’ذµرپذµ ذœذ¸ر€ذWindTrivذ”رƒذ±رڈذ£رˆذذ؛ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذ*ذ¾ر‰ذ¸Jordذ*ذذ´ذ´1920ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذœذذ؛ذ»ذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ذ²ر€ذµذ¼Lifeذڑذر†ذRussرپذ؟ذµر†Comeذ،ذ¸ذ´ذµ SundClaulegeIngmر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ®ذ´ذ¸ذ½Jerrذ¨ذر€ر‹ذ*ذذ·ذ¼ذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذThisذڑذ¾ذ»ذ؟ذگذ؟رپذ»ذ‘ذ¾ذ¹ر‡ذ‍رپذ؛ذ¾ذ¨ذµذ²ذµذ،ذ¾ر„ر€ذ¯ذ½رƒرˆDragذ‘ذµذ»رŒ ذ‘ذ»ذذ³Explذکرˆذ؛ذذ›ذر€ذµر…رƒذ´ذ¾GEL-GEL-GEL-ذڑذر€ذ³Someذ،ذµر€ذ³ArisSilvذ”ر‹ذ±ذ¸JudaChriر…ذر€ذذگذ²ذµر€ذ¸ذ³ر€ذRoss tuchkasذœذر€ذ؛ذ—ذذ؛ر€


----------



## هاجر علي (24 سبتمبر 2020)

*رد: جكات مباني*

‌
شركة‌ ‌مكافحة‌ ‌حشرات‌ ‌بالاحساء‌ ‌
*‌تعمل‌ ‌
[COL‌
OR=#ff4d4d]‌شركة‌ ‌تنظيف‌ ‌بالاحساء‌[/COLOR]*‌ ‌على‌ ‌تقديم‌ ‌كافة‌ ‌خدمات‌ ‌
التنظيف‌ ‌فى‌ ‌مدينة‌ ‌الأحساء‌ ‌حيث‌ ‌تعتمد‌ ‌على‌ ‌استخدام‌ ‌أفضل‌ ‌الطرق‌ ‌والوسائل‌ ‌الحديثة‌ ‌فى‌ ‌تنفيذ‌ ‌عمليات‌ ‌
التنظيف‌ ‌داخل‌ ‌المنازل‌ ‌او‌ ‌خارج‌ ‌المنازل‌ ‌في‌ ‌الشوارع‌ ‌والميادين‌ ‌الرئيسية‌ ‌وتنفيذ‌ ‌جميع‌ ‌خدمات‌ ‌التعقيم‌ ‌
للشوارع‌ ‌والأماكن‌ ‌المغلقة‌ ‌فترات‌ ‌طويلة‌ ‌حتى‌ ‌تستطيع‌ ‌القضاء‌ ‌على‌ ‌اى‌ ‌امراض‌ ‌او‌ ‌اوبئة‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
‌ ‌
*‌شركة‌ ‌تعقيم‌ ‌بالأحساء‌
‌ ‌*‌ومن‌ ‌أهم‌ ‌الأماكن‌ ‌التى‌ ‌تحتاج‌ ‌إلى‌ ‌تعقيم‌ ‌بالأحساء‌ ‌هى‌ ‌
المستشفيات‌ ‌والعيادات‌ ‌الخارجية‌ ‌والصيدليات‌ ‌ومراكز‌ ‌العلاج‌ ‌والتجميل‌ ‌وايضا‌ ‌جميع‌ ‌الشركات‌ ‌
والمؤسسات‌ ‌والمحلات‌ ‌والمولات‌ ‌التجارية‌ ‌حيث‌ ‌تقدم‌ ‌الشركة‌ ‌خدمات‌ ‌التطهير‌ ‌والتعقيم‌ ‌واستخدام‌ ‌
افضل‌ ‌انواع‌ ‌المطهرات‌ ‌فى‌ ‌التنظيف‌ ‌والتعقيم‌ ‌وذلك‌ ‌بأفضل‌ ‌الاسعار‌ ‌التى‌ ‌تناسب‌ ‌ميزانية‌ ‌جميع‌ ‌العملاء‌ ‌
الذين‌ ‌يتواصلون‌ ‌مع‌ ‌الشركة‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
‌
*‌شركة‌ ‌تنظيف‌ ‌خزانات‌ ‌بالاحساء‌
*‌ ‌من‌ ‌اهم‌ ‌المميزات‌ ‌التى‌ ‌تقدمها‌ ‌الشركة‌ ‌هى‌ ‌تنظيف‌ ‌الخزانات‌ ‌وتعقيمها‌ ‌
جيدا‌ ‌وذلك‌ ‌عن‌ ‌طريق‌ ‌الاعتماد‌ ‌على‌ ‌مجموعة‌ ‌من‌ ‌العمال‌ ‌والفنيين‌ ‌المتخصصين‌ ‌فى‌ ‌تنفيذ‌ ‌أعمال‌ ‌تطهير‌ ‌
وتعقيم‌ ‌الخزانات‌ ‌وغسيل‌ ‌أرضيات‌ ‌الخزان‌ ‌جيدا‌ ‌وازالة‌ ‌الرواسب‌ ‌والشوائب‌ ‌الموجودة‌ ‌فى‌ ‌الخزان‌ ‌
وتنظيف‌ ‌جدران‌ ‌الخزان‌ ‌و‌ ‌ترميم‌ ‌اى‌ ‌شروخ‌ ‌أو‌ ‌تنميلات‌ ‌بداخله‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
تهتم‌ ‌
*‌شركة‌ ‌تنظيف‌ ‌مكيفات‌ ‌بالأحساء‌
*‌ ‌بالقيام‌ ‌بأعمال‌ ‌صيانة‌ ‌وتنظيف‌ ‌جميع‌ ‌اجهزة‌ ‌المكيفات‌ ‌بكل‌ ‌انواعها‌ ‌مثل‌ ‌
المكيف‌ ‌الدولابي‌ ‌والمكيف‌ ‌الاسبليت‌ ‌والمكيف‌ ‌المركزي‌ ‌وغيرها‌ ‌من‌ ‌انواع‌ ‌المكيفات‌ ‌التي‌ ‌أصبحت‌ ‌لا‌ ‌
غنى‌ ‌عنها‌ ‌فى‌ ‌اى‌ ‌منزل‌ ‌و‌ ‌تقوم‌ ‌الشركة‌ ‌بتنظيف‌ ‌كل‌ ‌جزء‌ ‌من‌ ‌أجزاء‌ ‌المكيف‌ ‌وازالة‌ ‌اى‌ ‌اتربة‌ ‌او‌ ‌غبار‌ ‌
قد‌ ‌يعوق‌ ‌من‌ ‌كفاءة‌ ‌جهاز‌ ‌المكيف‌ ‌في‌ ‌المنزل‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
‌
‌
https://lh3.googleuserconte‌
nt.com/JfaPjq-G2l_08Q2Bwob2R3sRUS-0TATzWLo9QAa7zOaN6RH‌
7xx7T7Uw6fTjUnye9RzeHF44b5g_OP4E__pQ2bn_zsZ0S1HbPb0qTL‌
wHq01Kul-d6kNcg76C9pC1sOwckLpFJNFgv‌ ‌
‌
‌
تتميز‌ ‌
*[‌
COLOR=#ff4d4d]‌شركة‌ ‌تسليك‌ ‌مجاري‌ ‌بالاحساء‌[/COLOR]*‌ ‌بتقديم‌ ‌افضل‌ ‌
الطرق‌ ‌المميزة‌ ‌فى‌ ‌تسليك‌ ‌المجارى‌ ‌وتصليح‌ ‌اي‌ ‌عطل‌ ‌بسبب‌ ‌انسداد‌ ‌المياه‌ ‌وذلك‌ ‌عن‌ ‌طريق‌ ‌بعض‌ ‌
الوسائل‌ ‌والطرق‌ ‌الحديثة‌ ‌مثل‌ ‌استخدام‌ ‌مادة‌ ‌الأسيد‌ ‌الحمضية‌ ‌التى‌ ‌تعمل‌ ‌على‌ ‌ذوبان‌ ‌اى‌ ‌شىء‌ ‌عالق‌ ‌فى‌ ‌
المواسير‌ ‌واستخدام‌ ‌فرشات‌ ‌معدنية‌ ‌حديثة‌ ‌للتنظيف‌ ‌وتسليك‌ ‌البالوعات‌ ‌الخاصة‌ ‌بالصرف‌ ‌فى‌ ‌المنزل‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
‌
*‌
‌شركة‌ ‌مكافحة‌ ‌حشرات‌ ‌بالاحساء‌*‌ ‌تعتبر‌ ‌مشكلة‌ ‌
انتشار‌ ‌الحشرات‌ ‌فى‌ ‌المنزل‌ ‌من‌ ‌المشاكل‌ ‌التى‌ ‌تسبب‌ ‌ازعاج‌ ‌كبير‌ ‌للأشخاص‌ ‌المقيمين‌ ‌فى‌ ‌المنازل‌ ‌
والفلل‌ ‌حيث‌ ‌من‌ ‌الممكن‌ ‌أن‌ ‌تسبب‌ ‌لهم‌ ‌الكثير‌ ‌من‌ ‌الأمراض‌ ‌الجلدية‌ ‌والأوبئة‌ ‌وتقوم‌ ‌الشركة‌ ‌بمكافحة‌ ‌
جميع‌ ‌انواع‌ ‌الحشرات‌ ‌مثل‌ ‌الصراصير‌ ‌والذباب‌ ‌واستخدام‌ ‌افضل‌ ‌انواع‌ ‌المبيدات‌ ‌الحشرية‌ ‌ذات‌ ‌
التركيزات‌ ‌المختلفة‌ ‌فى‌ ‌المنزل‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
‌
*[COLO‌
R=#ff4d4d]‌شركة‌ ‌مكافحة‌ ‌النمل‌ ‌الابيض‌ ‌بالاحساء‌[/COLOR]*‌ ‌ومن‌ ‌اكثر‌ ‌
الحشرات‌ ‌التى‌ ‌تسبب‌ ‌ازعاج‌ ‌للأشخاص‌ ‌في‌ ‌المنازل‌ ‌وخاصة‌ ‌الأطفال‌ ‌هى‌ ‌النمل‌ ‌الأبيض‌ ‌حيث‌ ‌يكثر‌ ‌
تواجده‌ ‌بالاخص‌ ‌على‌ ‌الارضيات‌ ‌السيراميك‌ ‌والبلاط‌ ‌ويتواجد‌ ‌النمل‌ ‌الابيض‌ ‌نتيجة‌ ‌وجود‌ ‌بعض‌ ‌بقايا‌ ‌
الاطعمة‌ ‌الصغيرة‌ ‌والمخلفات‌ ‌على‌ ‌الأرضيات‌ ‌ويتغذى‌ ‌عليها‌ ‌وتقوم‌ ‌الشركة‌ ‌باستخدام‌ ‌أنواع‌ ‌متخصصة‌ ‌
لمكافحة‌ ‌النمل‌ ‌الابيض‌ ‌فى‌ ‌المنزل‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
‌
*[COLOR=#ff‌
4d4d]‌شركة‌ ‌جلي‌ ‌رخام‌ ‌بالاحساء‌[/COLOR]*‌ ‌يستخدم‌ ‌الرخام‌ ‌بكثرة‌ ‌فى‌ ‌جميع‌ ‌
المنازل‌ ‌والشقق‌ ‌السكنية‌ ‌والفلل‌ ‌حيث‌ ‌يتم‌ ‌استخدامه‌ ‌في‌ ‌المطابخ‌ ‌وجدران‌ ‌المداخل‌ ‌ودرج‌ ‌السلالم‌ ‌
والأرضيات،‌ ‌وتعمل‌ ‌الشركة‌ ‌على‌ ‌تلميع‌ ‌وجلى‌ ‌الرخام‌ ‌عن‌ ‌طريق‌ ‌استخدام‌ ‌الاجهزة‌ ‌الحديثة‌ ‌التى‌ ‌تقوم‌ ‌
‌
بتنظيف‌ ‌وإزالة‌ ‌الطبقة‌ ‌القشرية‌ ‌للرخام‌ ‌وتعمل‌ ‌على‌ ‌تلميعه‌ ‌مرة‌ ‌اخرى‌ ‌وملىء‌ ‌الفواصل‌ ‌بين‌ ‌بلاطات‌ ‌
الرخام‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
تقوم‌*‌ ‌
[COLOR=#‌
ff4d4d]‌شركة‌ ‌مكافحة‌ ‌الحمام‌ ‌بالاحساء‌https://www.a-lnagah.com/pigeon-repellent-ahsa/[/COLOR]*‌ ‌بالقضاء‌ ‌على‌ ‌
ظاهرة‌ ‌انتشار‌ ‌الحمام‌ ‌والطيور‌ ‌أمام‌ ‌المنزل‌ ‌والشبابيك‌ ‌والابواب‌ ‌عن‌ ‌طرق‌ ‌استخدام‌ ‌طوارد‌ ‌معدنية‌ ‌او‌ ‌
طوار‌ ‌بلاستيكية‌ ‌تعمل‌ ‌على‌ ‌عدم‌ ‌تواجد‌ ‌الحمام‌ ‌أمام‌ ‌المنزل‌ ‌وتستخدم‌ ‌الشبك‌ ‌المعدني‌ ‌ذات‌ ‌الثقوب‌ ‌
الصغيرة‌ ‌الذى‌ ‌يعمل‌ ‌على‌ ‌حماية‌ ‌المنزل‌ ‌من‌ ‌تواجد‌ ‌اى‌ ‌حمام‌ ‌او‌ ‌طيور‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
*[COL‌
OR=#ff4d4d]‌شركة‌ ‌تركيب‌ ‌أغطية‌ ‌مكيفات‌ ‌بالأحساء‌[/COLOR]*‌ ‌من‌ ‌الضروري‌ ‌
تركيب‌ ‌أغطية‌ ‌على‌ ‌كل‌ ‌جهاز‌ ‌مكيف‌ ‌بالمنزل‌ ‌وذلك‌ ‌لأن‌ ‌تغطية‌ ‌جهاز‌ ‌المكيف‌ ‌يعتبر‌ ‌بمثابة‌ ‌حماية‌ ‌للجهاز‌ ‌
من‌ ‌تأثير‌ ‌درجة‌ ‌حرارة‌ ‌الشمس‌ ‌أو‌ ‌من‌ ‌سقوط‌ ‌الامطار‌ ‌او‌ ‌كحماية‌ ‌لتساقط‌ ‌المياه‌ ‌من‌ ‌جهاز‌ ‌المكيف‌ ‌فى‌ ‌
الاسفل‌ ‌على‌ ‌الارضيات‌ ‌لذلك‌ ‌لابد‌ ‌من‌ ‌الاهتمام‌ ‌بتركيب‌ ‌اغطية‌ ‌لجهاز‌ ‌المكيف‌ ‌حتى‌ ‌يعمل‌ ‌بنفس‌ ‌الكفاءة‌ ‌
لفترات‌ ‌طويلة‌ ‌.‌ ‌
‌
‌
المصدر‌:‌ ‌ ‌
‌
*https://www.‌
a-lnagah.com/*‌ ‌
‌


----------

